# Quarantining question - should I prazipro or cupramine



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wondering if I could get some opinions on this article (see below), which recommends using meds (prazipro and cupramine) prophylactically when quarantining marine fish. Do any of you do this, or do you treat only if you spot disease during the quarantine period? If you treat only after spotting a disease, what are some early signs that I should be looking for when my fish are in quarantine?

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/quarantining-marine-fish-made-simple

I've bought both of these meds (as well as an anti-bacterial) and a copper testing kit, but am finding mixed results when searching for a good standard QT procedure for preventing infection in the DT.

Thanks all!


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

One other thing I should mention is that I recently had a disease (I think marine velvet) wipe out some fish. I am currently in the process of letting my reef tank go fallow (fish free) to let the parasites die off. However, tonight I made the stupid mistake of grabbing a rock from my DT fuge and adding it to the QT tank so my new fish had something to hide behind. So obviously I may have contaminated by QT tank. 

With this in mind, should I proactively treat with any of the above medications?? Or wait and watch for symptoms??

Thanks again!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't really agree with prophylactic treatment with the copper based medications, or the anti-microbial medications without having a reason to do so (ie visible signs of disease).

As for worms (prazi), I think it's a good idea to use after the new fish are established in qt. prazi can cause some fish to stop eating, so it's best to fatten them up a little first. 

The best strategies IMO are to qt, observe and make decisions based on that.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Aki!


----------

